# Friction Turkey calls



## predatorsedge (Feb 15, 2010)

Well with the snow yesterday I finally got to try out my new wood lathe. I had some nice Yellow Poplar laying around so I took a piece and turned both of these calls. I also turned the Cedar Striker. I am still new to woodworking but I don't think it is bad for my first try. I use the $9.99 special Harbor Frieght woodlathe tools but may invest in some better as I get more into the hobby. Both of these calls sound really good I can't wait to try them out this Spring.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Keep up the good work. BTW, I didn't know they had "$9.99 special Harbor Frieght woodlathe tools". I have seen the $59.99. 
I still use some of my HF tools actually.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks very good to me. Keep up the good work. I've never made any turkey calls I guess because I've never turkey hunted. Having said that, how does one make a turkey call and what materials do you use other than poplar and cedar? What is used for the bottom and what are the dimensions of the call?:blink:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Instructions*

I found some instruction while researching the making of pot calls, but I am having a problem attaching them so if you email me I will send them to you. The Word and and one other pdf file will not attach.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Those look pretty good. I've been making friction calls as a business for some time, and assure you that if you got good sound out of your first attempts you did good! 

It appears that your glass call doesn't have a soundboard on the inside. Normally friction calls have a 3" slate, wood or glass soundboard underneath the playing surface. Most professional callmakers will tell you that you cannot get good sound without a soundboard....It is possible that you could do ok without one but I bet you'd massively improve your sound with one. 

A couple callmaking web forums that might interest you are the THO game call forum and the Custom Callmaking Online (CCO) forum. Also, check out the book by Greg Keats on call making. It has a turkey calls section that has some good info.


----------



## predatorsedge (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks. No I did not use a soundboard in the glass but did in the slate I was going to use 2 inch metal washers as one but then decided to only cut the lid wider on the glass than 1/4 inch. My calls sound good in my opinion with a raspy mid level yelps. I have been hunting Turkeys for a while but made these to use this coming spring. Of course in the Springtime you know as well as I do that Turkeys will come to about any sound that resembles a hen or another gobbler....LOL. Do you have a website I would love to see some of yours. How long have you been in business of making turkey calls?



thekctermite said:


> Those look pretty good. I've been making friction calls as a business for some time, and assure you that if you got good sound out of your first attempts you did good!
> 
> It appears that your glass call doesn't have a soundboard on the inside. Normally friction calls have a 3" slate, wood or glass soundboard underneath the playing surface. Most professional callmakers will tell you that you cannot get good sound without a soundboard....It is possible that you could do ok without one but I bet you'd massively improve your sound with one.
> 
> A couple callmaking web forums that might interest you are the THO game call forum and the Custom Callmaking Online (CCO) forum. Also, check out the book by Greg Keats on call making. It has a turkey calls section that has some good info.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

predatorsedge said:


> Do you have a website I would love to see some of yours.


:yes: www.wingertswoodworks.com


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Predator it looks like you are on the right track. Keep up the good work.


Aaron, your website is absolutely beautiful! Very nice!

John


----------

